
Ask HN: How's your quarantine side project going? - robmerki
( An update to this thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23170881 )<p>What have you been working on? How&#x27;s it going?
======
seanwilson
I've been working on a single player word game for web and mobile. :)

[https://seanwilson.itch.io/wordoid](https://seanwilson.itch.io/wordoid)

Top score I know of is around 2,000 points if anyone wants to try and beat
that!

I'm also working on an ebook version of my web best practices guide:

[http://www.checkbot.io/guide/](http://www.checkbot.io/guide/)

~~~
Vetre
loved it. played until about level 11 or 12 and it froze on my Asus Rog 2, but
it was a blast

reminds me of Wordament or even Highrise Heroes (Android/switch)

if you added a few more modes or challenges in there, and made it a stand
alone app. I could see myself playing this alot.

------
frompdx
For about 2.5 months I found myself unemployed during this mess so I picked up
Starting Forth and taught myself how to program the Arduino Uno with
FlashForth. My achievements are reading a thermometer and controlling a
distance sensor. Forth was worth learning and I think it is the perfect
platform for this type of work so long as you are willing to figure things out
on your own because there isn't much google can do to help when you get stuck.
I have a job again but I am looking forward to more embedded programming with
Forth.

------
hotshothobo
I have been slowly and steadily making progress for
[https://www.ncovindia.in/](https://www.ncovindia.in/)

Its an Covid Dashboard for India. Recently I added district wise 3-weeks
trends for all districts in India. This feature was a result of personal
necessity of checking daily cases in my district.

I plan on adding more features like 5-day moving averages and trends on
testing stats.

Would be happy to hear some feedback from HN community.

~~~
_fourzerofour
Consider adding a logarithmic y-axis to each graph, but otherwise, nice
presentation!

Edit: also, perhaps y-axes of the form "Thousands of X", then increments can
show "200, 400, 600..." and so on. Simpler to digest when lots of zeroes come
into play, at least for me.

------
austincheney
I am writing a file sharing and text messaging application that works with
full file system explorer GUI in the browser. HTTP has proven insufficient to
work within the applications security model so now I will need to investigate
using WebRTC.

But before that I will be figuring out how to interact with a Windows like GUI
in the browser via remote control to different machines without dependencies
for test automation.

------
matt_the_bass
My side project is usually making high end wordclocks[1]. But I’ve been using
those wood working tools to make wooden stands to make sneeze shields out of
plexiglass sheets[2].

This started by my neighbor (a dentist) asking if I could help him make some
stands for his office. I’ve since sold over $1200 worth of the stands. I
wouldn’t say this effort is sustainable in the long run, but it feels nice to
be helping small business reopen.

I had plans to try and start some marketing efforts for my clocks but I
haven’t had the time (no pun intended)

[1] www.finewordclocks.com

[2] etsy.me/2D7lrMW

------
non-entity
I had a few project ideas that either got scrapped or put on hold for various
reasons. I'm flipping between constantly gaining and losing interest on the
one I actually got any real work started on.

~~~
robmerki
What's the project? Maybe some feedback can kickstart your interest.

~~~
non-entity
I don't have anything publicly on the web yet, mainly because I haven't gotten
very far to share, but I started working on an X.25 stack for fun and for
toying with some old modems I have sitting around. I've "re-architected" the
projects a few times and looks like I might again and working in unfamiliar
stacks, so I've been reading more docs than I have been writing code so far.

------
robmerki
I've been steadily writing my book about ADHD:
[https://adhdpro.xyz/](https://adhdpro.xyz/)

I posted on my blog a few times about my struggles with ADHD, and the response
was enormous. I had over a dozen DMs on LinkedIn asking me for advice. It
turns out very few people talk about building ADHD specific productivity
strategies. The market gap was there so I started writing.

I wrote an average of 1,000 words every day in June. It's the first project
I've ever created totally solo and I'm almost done.

~~~
throwaway180118
Thanks for sharing your project, I've signed up for the sample chapters and
I'm eager to see the finished book. Are

Are you finding your own strategies helpful in getting this book finished?

~~~
robmerki
Yes they are, surprisingly so. The most surprising fact was interviewing many
different people who all had similar ways of handling it.

I haven't had a single stressful or anxious day since I started, yet I've
almost finished writing the entire book and it only took me 30 days.

------
dmurr91
I’ve been working on building an affiliate marketing business. I always wanted
to start it but I kept putting it off. With all the extra time I have, I
finally got around to it.

~~~
robmerki
Is this based on Amazon's affiliate scheme, or someone else? Got a link?

